# Baby with a sleepy face?



## Fusion200 (Apr 30, 2014)

Almost all the time, one of my baby rats face looks like this
http://www.animalpictures1.com/data/media/106/Rat-16.jpg
It is a boy and is a pink eyed himi, about to become 7 weeks old.
Is it normal for a baby to almost always have such a squishy looking face?
He is also the cuddliest and the sleepiest, eats with closed eyes sometimes, but I kinda feel all rats do that sometimes.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

I can tell you that I have a 6 week old and she is NOT squinty like that. Mine is slow to wake up, gets cranky after a nap, but as soon as she "wakes up", her eyes go really wide open.

Is he showing any signs of irritation? You might want to make sure you aren't using strong cleaners around him or burning candles, or smoking. 

...or maybe he just looks like that.


----------



## Munchies (Nov 23, 2014)

He's so cute!!!! ;D;D;D

Maybe he just has small eyes?


----------



## new_rattie_mommy (Aug 24, 2014)

I notice that a lot of times my little girl Rose doesn't open her eyes all the way either. I don't think it's quite as extreme as your boy's but pretty close. She's 14 weeks now but she's always been like that and still is. If you notice other symptoms that seem strange like something may be wrong with him it might be worth looking into it at the vet but it could just be how he is. He definitely is cute and doesn't look to me like something is very obviously wrong. He could just be unique? But it does really depend on if you notice other symptoms with it. Like I said, my Rose has somewhat squinty eyes and i always wonder why she doesn't open them more but she just has somewhat smaller eyes than my boys and she has no other symptoms with it so I'm not worried.


----------

